# PC



## sam_damon (Mar 30, 2003)

Moved to fort rucker AL about a year ago and just found this website. I Need a little help on fishing spots. Where i live is about an hour and a half from panama city beach. I have had limited success at dan russell and have caught a few sharks at the state park. I dont really like the crowds of the piers and have really enjoyed my limited experience surf fishing in Gulf Shore a year ago. I used to fish the mississipi when i lived close and it was almost the same experience. If anyone could help with some information on beaches or areas to fish with in an hour of panama city i would greatly appreciate it.

THanks


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

Scared me--thought PC=Politically Correct!!!
Please not on this board. Whew!!!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey sam_damon Welcome to Pierandsurf.

This a link to a past post on Pananma City Beach. Try those link's posted . There's
is info there you already know but some might help. Maybe some local's can jump in here. http://www.pierandsurf.com/cgi-bin/ultbb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=9&t=000153 

T<--->--<>Lines
Kozlow


----------



## sam_damon (Mar 30, 2003)

thanks for the links they were helpful. if anyone has more info on the area i would appreciate it. Also I plan on taking a four day weekend within the next two months any suggestions on the best place to surf fish in florida and camp. Not looking for any particular species just lots of tight lines


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Try Sabastian Inlet . It is in the Florida Hot Spot Section. South of the Cape Lot's of T-----Lines there. Campimg right there as well.
http://www.sebastianfl.com/ 
http://terraserver.microsoft.com/image.aspx?t=1&s=11&x=1385&y=7704&z=17&w=2 
http://www.abfla.com/parks/SebastianInlet/sebastianinlet.html 

Kozlow


----------

